# Edge/nipple? Anything?



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anybody been trolling the edge/ nipple area in the past few days? Water color? Any fish? Headed out bright and early tomorrow to try out new transducer and catch a wahoo or 2


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I got right to the edge of a nipple last night.... then got shut down. Must be the wind.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> I got right to the edge of a nipple last night.... then got shut down. Must be the wind.


awesome. that almost made my afternoon, but the bouy pinging under 1' right now was the highlight. 
We will be out there dragging plastics too, heading to the nipple and going SW on a blue 24 sea hunt. Good luck!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Its looking really good for tomorrow. blue water in close and calling for a foot or less. Im stoked. We will be on a 27 pro kat around nipple area all day trolling around.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'll be there too....Have fun..!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Y'all post reports tonight I'm headed that way tomorrow would love to hear the scoop!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The blue water is pushed in right at the Oriskany and runs SW. Was there today and could run 30 knots all day long.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> The blue water is pushed in right at the Oriskany and runs SW. Was there today and could run 30 knots all day long.


 NICE , sounds GREAT!! Too bad i was making tha doughnuts! LOL


----------

